
Airlines Raise Fares as Federal Taxes Expire - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/26/business/airlines-raise-fares-as-federal-taxes-expire.html?hp
======
pwg
Paywall free link: [http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/07/23/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/07/23/MNOT1KE977.DTL)

